# Weekly competition 2010-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 R' F U R F' R
*2. *R U2 R2 F' U' F2
*3. *U' F' U' R U2 F2 U' F R2
*4. *U2 F' U F' U R' F' U2 R
*5. *F2 R' F R2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R' U B2 D B' D2 U2 L2 F D U2 L2 D' B' R' U R'
*2. *D2 L' B L' R2 D2 B' F L' F U' F' L B D B' L' U'
*3. *R B' L' D' F L2 B R2 F R F' L D2 B' D L D2 R'
*4. *F' D2 L2 U' B R D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D B2 U F L' B
*5. *L' U2 L R B' D L2 F L U' R2 B R B2 R2 D2 B L

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Fw' L2 R' Fw2 F' R' Fw' L2 U Rw' Uw R2 B2 L2 F' Rw' F R2 B L Uw' U B' F Uw2 F R B' F2 Rw' B D2 U' F2 D Fw D2 B' D'
*2. *R D Uw U2 Fw L Rw' R' Fw' D U B Fw2 D U Rw2 Uw2 L Uw' B2 Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' L2 Rw' D2 U L2 D Uw B2 D2 Rw D' Uw L' B
*3. *F L2 F L2 Rw' R' D2 Fw2 Rw B' F L2 Uw U2 B2 Uw Fw F2 L' B2 U Fw2 Uw2 Fw F2 L' R2 D Uw2 Fw F' R' D' F' Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw' L2
*4. *U2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' F' Uw R' F2 L Rw2 Uw Fw2 D' R2 B' Fw' F R' U2 Rw B D2 B' Uw2 F' Uw B D L' D' Uw2 R2 B' F' R'
*5. *F' L2 D2 Fw F2 Uw' L Fw F' D' U L2 Fw F2 R' B D Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' L' R Fw F' U R' Uw' B' F2 U2 B' Fw2 L2 U B' R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *U L2 Lw Rw' Bw2 R' Fw' Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 U' F U2 F' Lw Rw R2 Fw2 R2 U' B' Dw Uw Lw' Uw Fw' Rw B' Rw2 Fw F2 Dw' L' D U' B2 Bw2 Fw D2 B2 Lw' Rw' B L2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 R Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 D R' B' Fw
*2. *Fw' Uw' F2 Dw2 Bw' D2 L2 D' Dw U Fw Rw F Lw Rw2 Dw2 U' L' Rw2 Uw Rw' B F D U2 R Fw2 L' Lw R' D L2 R' U Lw D2 U Lw D Uw Rw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw B L Rw B Bw Dw' Lw' Bw Lw' Bw' L' Rw2 F2 Dw2 U2
*3. *Lw2 Bw' Lw' B' L B Bw F' U2 Lw U Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Bw Dw2 L' Bw Fw L Rw2 Fw2 F Dw U Bw' F L2 Lw2 Uw2 R Fw' F2 U' Bw Uw R B' Dw2 F' Uw B' Fw F' Lw2 U' Bw' U2 Rw2 R D U' Lw2 R2 D' Uw' Lw'
*4. *Bw L2 U' Bw' Fw' D' B' F Rw' Uw B L2 D2 Lw D Uw' U' Lw' Fw2 R D Uw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw F2 L Rw' F' Dw L Lw Rw2 Bw' Rw' U' B Bw Fw' Rw D Bw Fw Lw B' Dw2 Lw2 B2 F' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw B' F L' Rw' R'
*5. *F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 R' F L2 Rw2 U' Bw' Fw' R' U' Bw2 Rw' B Bw' F2 Uw2 Fw Lw' D' B2 Bw Lw' Bw2 Lw Dw' Uw' F U2 L' B2 Bw L R Fw2 R2 U' B F2 L Lw' Fw Rw' Bw2 Fw D L Rw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Bw Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2B2 F 3R' B F' 2D' 3U 2U' U2 3R2 R B' 2F' 3R 2B 2F 2D2 2B 2F 2D2 3U 2L2 2B2 2F' 2L2 D2 3U L' 2R' 2F F' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U 2U2 B 2B' F2 L2 U 2R' U2 R' D2 2B' D' R 2F 2L 2D2 3U 2U2 F' R2 2B' 3F 2F' D U 2L' R B2 2B2 3F2 D' 2U 3F D2 3U 2R2 U 2B2 L 2U2 U' R2 2B' U'
*2. *3R 2U L B' 2B' 2D' 3R' 2U' B2 2B D 2B' 2F F D 2B' D2 L 3R' B 2F' 2U L2 2R2 B' 3F 2F' 2D' 3U L' D2 L 3R' 3U' U 2R' R F2 D 2D2 U2 L2 2L 3R2 2R 3F' L2 3R 2R' R 3F 2U' 2R2 R2 D2 3U 2U' U 2L 2F' U2 2B 3F' 2R2 R2 3F' 2F' D 2F' U L2 B' U2 3F2 D2 2D' U F2 R 3F'
*3. *3U' 2L2 2U' U2 R2 2B 3F' 2F' 2D' 2U L B' 3U' 2L2 D2 L 2L B D' 3U2 B' F D' 2D2 2U 3R' R2 D' 2U2 3F2 3R2 2D B' 2R' U2 R 2B2 L2 3R' 2R2 3F' D2 L' 3U 3F2 2L' 2D2 L2 3R' F2 3R R2 3F2 F2 D2 3U2 B' L2 2L' F 2D' 2R' 2F' 2R' D2 L' 2L' 3R R2 2B L R' 2D U B2 2U2 R2 F 2U' 2R'
*4. *2R2 2B 3F U' 3R2 2R' U' 3R F' D' 3U2 U' 2B 2F2 2R2 R F 2R 3F2 3U' 2F 2D2 2B' 3R' 3F2 2R 3F' 3R' 2F' 2R' 3U 3F' 2U B2 2F2 2D' 2U2 2L D2 2U' 2R2 B 2B2 L 2L2 2U 3F R 2B D 3U 2U' L 2U2 F' 2R2 2D' L 2D2 2B2 3U 3R2 2B2 3U F' 2R 2D' 3F2 F2 U' L2 2L2 2D' L2 B L2 D' U 2R2 R
*5. *2U 3F 2U 2B 2D' 2U2 L R2 3F2 D' 2R2 B 2R 2B2 2F' 2U' 2L 3R2 2R' R2 U L 2D F2 2D' B2 3U 2B2 2L2 R2 B' 3U' U2 F 2U2 L 2B2 L' R2 F 2R2 D2 B 2B' 3F2 2L 3R F D 3F 3R2 3F' 2D' 2U 2R2 3U 2R' 2U2 3R' 2R2 3U 2U2 3F U2 B 2L 3F2 R' F 2L2 2D 2L' 2R B2 2L 3R2 D2 2D F2 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *F 2L' 3L 3B U B2 3B' F' 2R2 3B2 3D 2U' U' 2R 2D' 3D 2B 3B2 2R2 3B' 3F' 2F' 2R 2F 2D2 U' 2R' 3B2 F D2 3R' R 3F' 3R R 2U' 3L F' 2L2 3L 2D' U2 L 2D2 U' 2B' 3B' 2F2 3L2 2R 2B 2F2 F 3U' 3B 3L2 2D 2R2 2U2 2B 2L 2R' 3B' R2 2D 3F 2F L2 2B' 3D R2 B' U B2 L2 2B' 2L' 3L2 D2 2D2 3U 3F F D2 2U' 2F L' 2B2 L 2U' F 3R' 2R2 2B2 3R' 2R' 2D2 F2 2U' 2R
*2. *D2 3D' L 3R2 3B 2F F L2 2L 3F2 2L' 3L' 3U2 3L2 3R2 2R' 3U' 2F2 2L' 3L 2B 2U' 2B 2F F2 2U' 2L' R' F L' 2R' D' 2D2 U' B' 2B U2 2B2 3D2 3U 3B2 F' D 2F2 F 3U2 2R 2U B' 2F2 2R' R B' 3B 2L 2U U 3L2 2U2 3L2 2R' 3F2 D L' 3R' R2 2U R 3F F 2L 2F' 3R' R' 3F 3R2 D2 3L' D2 U 3R' B L 2L2 3L2 3F' 2D' 3L 3R2 R 2B2 3R2 2R' B2 U2 R' 3U' 2B' D2 R2
*3. *D' R' 2F2 3L B2 L2 B 3F2 D U2 2L' 3R' B 2R' R' 3D2 3L2 3U' 2B' 3F' 2U' U' 3R2 B' 3F 2D2 3U 3R R2 F2 3D' 3L' D' 2D2 2U2 2L 2R2 3F D2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U L2 3L2 3B' 2F2 D 2D' 2L 2R' B 3U' L' 3B' 3F2 3D2 3L2 2R2 3D2 3R' 2B2 F R 2B F' 3R' 3U2 2L' 2R' R' 3U' 3B2 L R2 B 3U2 U' 2F 3D2 B' F' D B' F' 2L2 3D 2U2 2R F 2D' F2 2L' 3U' F2 3L' R 3F2 D2 L
*4. *3L2 U B' 3B F2 2D' 2F L' B' 2B 3B' D 2B F2 3U2 U' R' 3D2 2L2 3R 2F' U2 2L R2 2D2 B2 3L R' 3F' 2D' 2L2 3U 3B' 3F D' 2D 3D2 3U L' 2D2 2L' 2B2 F' 3L2 3B' 3U' B' 3L 3D L 3U2 2U R 3D 2U2 2B 2L 2U' 3B2 3F2 2F F' 3D' U2 B 3F2 D' 3U2 2L2 3F U R' 3D2 3B 3D' F' L 3D 2R' D' 3D 3U2 U2 2B2 D2 B 2B' 3U2 B 3F2 2R F2 2R 3B2 2D' 3B2 F2 3U U 2B
*5. *3L' R2 2B' F2 L2 D' 2L2 D' 2B L2 3F 2D2 2L2 3L' 3B 2L' U B 3U2 3B' 2F' L' U 3L' 3B 3R 3D 2B 2R' R' F 3R2 R 2F 3D2 2R2 B2 2B2 2F2 D' 2L2 3F' 3R2 2B' F' L2 B2 2F U' F' 2L' 2B' 2D' L2 D' F' 2L 2B2 F' 2U 2B' F' U 2L2 2R 3F' L' 2F2 3D 3R2 3F U' R 2D' 3R2 B 2B' 3B2 F' L2 3L R2 2F' R' 3F2 F2 2U2 2B L' 3F U2 3L 3D' U 2R2 3U2 3L 3U2 3F2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R' U R2 U F' U R2
*2. *R2 F U R2 U F R2 U' R2
*3. *U' R2 F2 R' U' R F' U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D' L' R' U2 B' R U' L D R D2 B' D2 F' L' F' R2
*2. *B2 D F R2 D R B2 R2 F' U2 F2 D B R U R' F' L'
*3. *L' R' B F U' R' U L' U F R D F2 L2 B D' R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F L2 Rw2 R2 D' F U' R' B2 Fw2 D2 U' F' D2 Fw' Rw2 D2 L' D' Uw' U B2 Rw D' Fw Rw2 D' F D' Uw2 L Rw' F' R U2 Rw2 Uw B' Fw'
*2. *F' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U' F R2 Fw' Uw L Rw' D' U Rw U Fw' Uw2 R2 U L D2 Fw' L2 U Fw' D' Fw' L Rw D L2 Rw B2 Fw2 Uw B2 U B2 F
*3. *L D' U2 L Uw' Rw R D F2 Rw R2 Fw2 R Uw L R' B2 L2 F' D' Fw F2 Uw2 L2 B Fw' F' D U2 Rw' D R' B R2 U2 L2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Bw2 Lw Rw B2 Bw U2 Lw' D Lw' R' F R D2 Fw2 Rw' D L2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Uw Rw2 B Dw L' Rw' R2 Dw2 L' R' B' L' B2 Uw2 U2 Bw L2 Lw2 Fw D Rw2 F' L' Lw2 F2 Lw' Uw Bw' F' Uw' R U Fw2 Uw F' U' B' U2
*2. *Fw F Dw' Uw' Lw' F Dw' B Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 R2 D2 Uw' Lw R Uw L Lw' B R2 B Bw2 F' Dw U2 Rw2 Bw Lw2 Uw Rw Bw L2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 F' Dw2 R Dw2 Fw U Fw R2 F Rw' R F' U2 Lw' Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 R B' Bw'
*3. *B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Bw Lw R B2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R D Lw' Fw D B2 Uw B R2 F Rw2 D' Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D2 Bw L' Lw Rw2 Dw Lw2 R2 D2 B' R' Bw2 L2 Bw2 F' L' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 Lw R' Bw2 L2 Lw R Dw' Bw' F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U' L F2 L B F U' L F2 D' F' L2 R' B
*2. *D2 B' F U' F R' B' D' B' U2 R' F' L R' B' R' U' R'
*3. *B' L2 B U L D' U F' L' U' L2 B2 U' B' U2 F D
*4. *B2 F2 R' B F R2 D2 U L' F' D2 B L D2 B2 U2 F2
*5. *R U' L B R2 F2 U' R D' B2 R' B U' F R2 D U'
*6. *B' U' L2 B2 D' R B L2 U' R U' B' U' F R D' L' F2
*7. *B' L U2 L2 D' F R B' D' R' D2 U2 F D L U L2 U'
*8. *F R' D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L F D' U R B2 U2
*9. *D' U B' D' U' B R' U R' U R2 B2 L R' F2 D' B2 U
*10. *B D B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U' L' R2 D2 F2 R F' D' U2
*11. *U F' U2 F2 L D F D B2 R2 D F2 D L B2 R D
*12. *F2 D2 F2 D2 L U R F U2 B L' R' D' B U L F
*13. *R D' L2 B' U F' U2 L' F2 L2 U L' R2 U2 F' U2 F2
*14. *B2 U' R2 F D2 B2 U B2 U F2 L D2 B2 U L B2 F2
*15. *L2 D2 U' L' B' F2 D' B F D' L U L2 B2 F2 U B2
*16. *R2 U' L' U2 F2 L' D B2 U2 B2 L' D F' R2 B' L2 B L2
*17. *U L2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' L D2 F L2 D R B D' L2 U L2
*18. *B' D R' F' U' R' U' R' B U2 L' U' R' F L' D F2 R'
*19. *U2 F' R2 U' L2 F D L' F' U' B2 R F R2 D2 L2 D' U'
*20. *D2 L2 F' D B' U' B2 D' B' L U B' L2 R2 F' R2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R D2 B' U B' U' R' B' U2 R' F D F' L D' U2 F D2
*2. *L' D B' R B' U R B' U' L2 R D2 B' U' L2 F2 D' R' U
*3. *L' U' L F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L F2 U2 F U L' D2 F
*4. *R2 F' R' D2 U2 B U L2 F' D' U F2 U L F' U' L U'
*5. *R' B' F' D' B' L2 F R F2 R' B' D B' R2 B' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F' L' U2 B' L2 U R2 B' L' D' F' D B F2 L' U'
*2. *B2 R D2 B' F' R2 D' U R' B' R2 D' U F U' R D' U'
*3. *U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B L' U2 F2 U' R B2 U B' R D'
*4. *B U R F D2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' B' L' F2 U2 B2 F2
*5. *F D L F D R2 D2 U' L' D U' F D L' R' F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L R' F' D2 L' U' R B' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L2 F' D F2 U
*2. *U R F L B2 D B' F' U L F' R' D U2 B U2 L' U
*3. *D2 L U R F2 L D' U2 B2 D F D2 L U' R F D2
*4. *F2 L' R D2 R B2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R D F' U' B'
*5. *R2 B F' L U B L F2 D L R' U L' D' B2 R2 D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' R2 B F L D' R2 F L B' D2 R2 B L U F D2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F'
*3. *F L' D2 F' L B2 F2 U L2 D2 L' R2 F' U R' D B2
*4. *Uw R Fw' Rw2 Fw' F U2 Fw' F' R' F2 Rw F' Uw' L' Uw F2 R2 D2 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw U2 Fw Rw D R' F D2 Uw' F2 Uw2 R U' Fw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' U R' F2 R' F' R'
*3. *U2 R' U' L B' F' D' F' D R2 U2 B F2 D F R2 D' U
*4. *L' Rw' B' Fw U' F L F L2 F U B2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 R' B2 F' L Uw' R U Rw B U2 F L' Rw R' D2
*5. *Bw2 U2 Fw' D Dw2 U2 L' F' R U Fw U' Lw Rw2 R' Fw' F D2 U B Dw2 Lw B2 Uw' U Rw' Dw' Lw U' Lw2 Uw F L' Rw R2 Dw2 F2 Dw' R' F U' Rw Dw Uw' B2 Bw Uw' L Fw Uw2 R2 Bw Fw' F' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 B2 Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' L U' R L' R B' l r' b' u
*2. *R B R U' B U' B U r
*3. *U L B' U' R' U' R' U b
*4. *R' B R U' B R' L' B l' r' b u'
*5. *U R B L' U R B L r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-3,2) (3,2) (3,0) (-3,2) (-3,4) (6,0) (2,0) (0,2) (2,3) (0,2) (2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (4,4)
*2. *(-3,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (-4,5) (1,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-4,0) (1,1) (0,5) (5,0) (1,0) (6,0) (0,1)
*3. *(0,0) (0,6) (6,3) (2,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,3) (6,4) (5,2) (5,0) (1,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (3,-3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (5,4) (3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (1,2) (2,0) (-2,2) (0,2)
*5. *(4,-4) (0,-3) (5,0) (4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (-3,4) (4,1) (2,5) (4,1) (-4,2) (0,1) (0,0)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2: *4.06, 3.41, 4.69, 3.93, 3.91 = *3.97
3x3: *13.33, 12.92, 13.37, 12.06, 14.63 = *13.21*
* 2x2 BLD: *1:16.21+, DNF(44.34), 53.62 = *53.62
3x3 BLD: *DNF(2:12.47), DNF(2:29.06), 2:58.01 = *2:58.01*
* 3x3 OH: *32.96, 36.89, 27.32, 29.48, 24.20 = *29.92
Pyraminx: *5.83, 5.67, 4.91, 6.51, 5.74 = *5.75
Square 1: *35.74, 30.92, 28.03, 42.32, 25.46 = *31.56*


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3 OH: (34.70), 36.73, (55.79), 45.46, 34.89 = 39.03
Sq-1: (12.09), 15.96, 19.08, 18.65, (20.98) = 17.90


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3: 17.24, 18.53, 14.67, 16.07, 16.36=16.56
3x3 was above average, all good here.

3x3 OH: 42.55, DNF(7.99), 44.72, 52.63, 48.29=48.55
DNF'd because I accidentally hit the timer button mid-solve. IT WAS A 2 MOVE CROSS!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2x2 = 6.11, (4.47), 6.58, 11.88, (7.13) = 6.61 - I'm catching up, Mike!

3x3x3 = 17.81, (17.61), (22.18), 20.66, 21.63 = 20.03 - Wow, I started out great, I guess I should have not "tried" to be fast with the lsat three 

PyraMinx = (25.75), 19.11, (12.94), 20.91, 17.27 = 19.10 - Oh nice, finally a sub20 average with pyraminx, I only mess with this on weekly competitions, maybe I'll get around 15ish for Dayton (if I practice a bit more of course). I'm not using anything advanced, just an LBL/Keyhole equivalent (I don't really know what else to call it?).


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 28, 2010)

I changed my username from jamesdeanludlow to James Ludlow.

Is this gonna cause havoc with the scoring at the end of the year?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> I changed my username from jamesdeanludlow to James Ludlow.
> 
> Is this gonna cause havoc with the scoring at the end of the year?


 
No, I just have to change all 43 earlier entries to your new name 
Do not worry, I am for clarity and think James Ludlow is better than the old one.
I will change MatsBergsten for Mats Bergsten but I will do it per week no 1 some year


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, I just have to change all 43 earlier entries to your new name
> Do not worry, I am for clarity and think James Ludlow is better than the old one.
> I will change MatsBergsten for Mats Bergsten but I will do it per week no 1 some year


 
Sorry. 

On the plus side, I could have changed at wk52.


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I have a 4 day weekend, so I guess that means I'll be entering everything I can 


2x2: 1.74, 4.02, 2.37, 2.33, 3.02 = 2.57
3x3: 8.34, 8.56, 7.56, 8.97, 9.43 = 8.62
4x4: 32.97, 38.06, 38.31, 41.85, 35.92 = 37.43
5x5: 1:15.03, 1:19.78, 1:16.34, 1:11.16, 1:07.56 = 1:14.18
6x6: 2:26.77, 2:26.71, 2:30.37, 2:34.82, 2:14.65 = 2:27.95
I think the last solve is a pb 
2x2 BLD: 11.69+, DNF(8.22), 6.36 = 6.36
3x3 BLD: 1:10.13, DNF(1:05.47), 54.50 = 54.50 
Well that last scramble was kinda weird.
4x4 BLD: DNF, 5:23.27, DNS = 5:23.27
After I got that one, I couldn't be bothered doing another  New pb!
Multi BLD: DNF
Too embarrassing to say 
3x3 OH: 17.43, 14.79, 18.25, 18.87, 13.88 = 16.82
3x3 MTS: 1:00.32, 1:15.60, 59.91, 1:09.60, 49.18 = 1:03.28
2-4 relay: 57.98
2-5 relay: 2:13.61
3, 8, 44, 1:18
Magic: 2.83, 3.80, 2.63, 3.08, 3.38 = 3.10
My magic doesn't like doing the last flap, so I am forced to straighten it, and unfold it.
Clock: 11.19, 14.59, 14.86, 14.72, 12.53 = 13.95
Ugh
Megaminx: 1:05.64, 1:07.23, 1:10.61, 1:28.17, 1:15.49 = 1:11.11
Pyraminx: 6.10, 6.81, 3.81, 9.60, 4.95 = 5.95
Square-1: 18.26, 14.26, 18.35, 21.77, 19.59 = 18.73

To do, 7x7, FMC, Feet, 5bld.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 28, 2010)

Ramadan Sulejman:

333MBLD: 7/7 46min24sec


----------



## alexcube100 (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2: 6.53, (3.67), 6.39, (7.44), 4.38 = 5.77
Oh, nice..

2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:25.67, 43.02 = 43.02
Very very NICE !!!!!

3x3: (13.52), 16.38, (17.48), 13.86, 13.89 = 14.71
Bad.....

3x3 WF: 50.95, 46.11, 45.03, 49.17, 51.84 = 48.74

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


3x3 OH: (46.77), (36.41), 36.55, 40.83, 39.59 = 38.99
S ****, I can do better with their feet

3x3 FMC: 54 moves
Ohh Jesus, help me 

Pyraminx: 11.25, 9.38, (8.11), 11.56, (DNF) = 10.73
Very god 

5x5: (2:59.33), 2:28.70, (2:10.08), 2:24.94, 2:42.09 = 2:31.91
PB !!!


----------



## janelle (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.48, (5.62), (8.86), 7.95, 6.35
Average of 5: *7.26*
Decent 

*3x3x3*
19.44, 18.99, (18.97), (22.86), 19.60
Average of 5:* 19.34*
Nice 

*3x3x3 OH*
38.12, (31.37), 39.99, 37.75, (40.78)
Average of 5: *38.62*
Really good for me  The sub40 was because I didn't know the PLL xD

*Magic*
1.41, 1.35, (1.34), (1.68), 1.42
Average of 5:* 1.39*
Awesome  I got a lot of sup1.5 solves before this xD I'm glad I was able to get this 

I need to start doing these more. I'll hopefully be able to do more this weekend


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2: (13.68), 9.38, 11.19, 12.36, (9.25) = 10.97 I wasn't feeling well solve 2 I stuffed up, accidently did Ortega and got an OLL skip.
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3: 35.52, (49.01), 37.11, 41.96, (33.18) = 38.19 Awesome!
OH: 2:14.51, (1:48.90), 1:51.26, (2:38.18), 2:00.23 = 2:02.00
4x4: 6:27.33, 6:58.17, (8:55.03), 6:45.89, (5:31.00) = 6:43.79
2-3-4 Relay: 7:14.45
Pyraminx: 12.62, (15.08), (8.90), 14.97, 9.28 = 12.29 solves 2 and 4 had pops
Megaminx: 6:04.11, (5:46.09), (6:08.83), 5:53.45, 6:01.22 = 5:59.59 Consistent
Magic: 1.95, (1.38), 2.28, (2.56), 1.61 = 1.94


----------



## hatep (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2:* (10.87), 10.71, 9.60, 9.31, (8.97) = *9.87*
*3x3:* 27.19, (31.81), 24.13, (20.36), 23.47 = *24.93*
*4x4:* (2:16.24), (2:46.14), 2:19.10, 2:25.66, 2:37.23 = *2:27.33*
*5x5:* (4:46.66), (5:44.96), 4:47.48, 5:35.51, 5:03.85 = *5:08.95*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:49.61, 1:19.45 DNF = *1:19.45*
*OH:* 45.08, (1:10.10), 48.11, 42.76, (48.57) = *47.25*


----------



## Laura O (Oct 28, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (20.11), (23.93), 21.67, 23.20, 21.47 = 22.11
*5x5x5*: (3:11.68), 2:54.66, 2:56.35, (2:48.61), 3:07.69 = 2:59.57

*Clock*: 7.86, (8.52), (7.34), 7.96, 7.66 = 7.83


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2: 2.41, 3.36, 2.81, 2.83, 3.00 = 2.88
3x3: 9.88, 8.02, 9.67, 12.28, 7.47 = 9.19


----------



## coinman (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2x2 (6.86) 9.08 (14.83) 12.25 8.63 = 9.99
A really bad avg but clearly sub 10 )


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2: 6.28, 6.49, 6.52, (7.36), (5.99) = 6.43
3x3: 20.38, 18.88, (25.48), (18.45), 19.53 = 19.59 not too hot.
4x4: 2:30.79, DNF, (2:08.80), 2:55.79, 2:27.51 = 2:38.03 (2:08.80 is PB)
2-4: 2:54.82 PB


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 28, 2010)

*7x7* : 5:57.72, 5:44.19, (6:51.95), 6:08.76, (5:40.21) = 5:56.89
PBs all around 

*5x5* : (1:47.58), 1:37.40, 1:36.07, 1:40.26, (1:22.36) = 1:37.91

*2x2* : (4.46), (3.75), 4.40, 4.23, 4.03 = 4.22

*Clock* : (23.85), 20.31, 18.65, (17.12), 17.28 = 18.75
Out of practice 

*3x3 BLD* : 1:37.40, DNF(1:42.70), DNF(1:46.44) = 1:37.40
Argh finally, a solve! 

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(49.12), 18.95, 12.83+ = 12.83
Last one was a CLL 

*4x4* : 49.84, (50.19), 49.65, (39.62), 47.02 = 48.84
Breaking it in..

*3x3 OH* : (25.89), 25.52, 22.13, 23.31, (19.23) = 23.65
Getting used to the GuHong 

*3x3 *: (21.19), 13.41, 11.93, 12.99, (10.97) = 12.78
Look up 

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:00.00
FAIL

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:45.83


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3: 10.10, (9.97), 12.20, 10.96, (13.37) = 11.09
2x2: (2.63), (3.65), 2.91, 2.86, 3.21 = 2.99
OH: 21.10, (24.32), 19.51, (19.39), 23.80 = 21.47

Fewest Moves: 35 moves
Scramble: L' R2 B F L D' R2 F L B' D2 R2 B L U F D2 F'
Solve: B' D2 L2 F' L F L2 U2 z2 U2 R2 F2 y U2 F' U' R U R2 F' R F' R U B U' B' U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U2
Explanation:


Spoiler



B' D2 L2 F' L F L2 U2 (2x2x2)
z2 U2 R2 F2 (2x2x3 + DF edge)
y U2 F' U' R U R2 F' R F' (finish F2L)
R U B U' B' *R'* (OLL)
*R* U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U2 (PLL)
The *bold* moves cancel.

Really happy with that. First I couldn't a nice ending with my start but then I found this cool way to finish my F2L, which left me with a 6 move OLL that canceled into the J-Perm. 35 moves ties with my PB  My best solve so far.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3: 14.58, 15.83, 19.49, 17.12, 16.57 = 16.51

OH: 15.97, 20.57, 17.72, 19.07, 16.85 = 17.88

3x3 was done with OH this time. Wish the scrambles were switched for those two events lol


----------



## Baian Liu (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.28, 3.65, (3.23), (5.83), 3.82 = 3.58
*OH:* 38.78, 36.78, (36.54), 37.12, (39.99) = 37.56
*Clock:* 13.84, (11.14), (15.28), 13.80, 13.94 = 13.84


----------



## Lumej (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3: 20.29, 23.26, 27.88, 26.58, 25.33 = 25.06
3x3wf: 2:38.08, 2:14.71, (4:24.01), 3:28.70, (2:12.93) = 2:47.16
3x3oh: (53.20), 55.47, 58.60, (1:06.04), 54.57 = 56.21


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 29, 2010)

2x2: 3.59, 3.40, 3.29, 2.47, 2.03 = 3.05
3x3: 9.94, 8.81, 10.98, 10.42, 10.08 = 10.15
4x4: 48.04, 49.70, 48.34, 52.82, 51.02 = 49.69
5x5: 1:28.42, 1:29.12, 1:28.57, 1:26.79, 1:43.74 = 1:28.70
6x6: 2:41.60, 2:40.29, 2:40.14, 2:38.16, 2:37.02 = 2:39.53
7x7: 4:37.73, 4:52.37, 5:16.00, 5:03.94, 4:48.76 = 4:55.02
2x2 BLD: 23.05, 10.65+, 9.22+ = 9.22
3x3 BLD: 1:41.05, 1:06.77, 1:05.77 = 1:05.77 - wow..
4x4 BLD: DNF(11:55), 10:01, 
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 3/3 10:01 - sweet! but I want sub-10 
3x3 OH: 17.52, 25.77, 22.79, 21.46, 20.32 = 21.52
3x3 WF: 1:45.43, 1:50.04, 1:28.91, 1:41.76, 1:39.92 = 1:42.37
3x3 MTS: 1:06.71, 1:10.60, 1:02.57, 52.10, 52.10 = 1:00.46
2-4 relay: 1:04.96
2-5 relay: 2:37.31
Magic: 1.31, 1.43, 1.31, 1.31, 1.21 = 1.31
Master Magic: 3.61, 3.65, 3.22, 3.65, 3.27 = 3.51
Clock: 11.69, 9.97, 10.99, 10.75, 10.06 = 10.60
Megaminx: 54.65, 58.09, 54.13, 47.75, 57.43 = 55.40
Pyraminx: 6.76, 3.78, 4.91, 6.03, 5.21 = 5.38
Square-1: 31.38, 23.12, 18.41, 20.25, 13.16 = 20.59

3x3 FMC: 33



Spoiler



Scramble: L' R2 B F L D' R2 F L B' D2 R2 B L U F D2 F'
Solution: R' F R D F2 L' D2 B' F R F R' F R F2 R' U' F U F' L F2 L2 U' L R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 (33)

Explanation:
Inverse scramble with premoves B D2 L F2 D' R' F' R
(B D2 L F2 D' R' F' R F D2 F' U' L' B' R2 D2 B L' F' R2 D L' F' B' R2 L)

F2L: . U' L' U L2 F2 L' F U' F' U (11)
Leave 3 corners: R F2 R' F' R F' R' F' (19)
insert at . : U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U (28)
+ premoves B D2 L F2 D' R' F' R (36)

3 moves cancel.

Nice solution  Finally got to use pretty much all my knowledge about FMC in one solve  Feels good to be able to do this without luck


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 29, 2010)

3x3x3: 9.83, (7.99), (11.73), 9.93, 10.15 = *9.97* 
4x4x4: 54.98, 1:00.36, (54.92), (1:09.83), 55.69 = *57.01* meh
5x5x5: (1:20.64), 1:39.89, (1:40.53), 1:33.83, 1:32.92 = *1:35.55* decent
7x7x7: 5:39.76, (5:30.32), (5:51.41), 5:45.85, 5:38.46 = *5:41.36*
3x3x3OH: (22.51), (28.43), 22.53, 25.69, 27.35 = *25.19*
Sq-1: 32.59, (47.37), 24.54, 29.81, (22.28) = *28.98*
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 36.30, 33.50 = *33.50*
4x4x4BLD: DNF(2:56), DNF, DNF = *DNF* eugh
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* yay
MultiBLD: *4/4 5:53.43* wanted to beat tim 
FMC: D' L' D' R' F' D' B L B' L2 U L' U B2 U' L U B' L2 B L' B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 B' L' F L' B L F' (*34*)

2x2x2: D' L' D' R' F' D'
2x2x3: B L B' L2 U L' U
EO: B2 U' L U
F2L pair: B' L2 B L' B2
Pair up last pair: L2 B' L2 B 
Hax to skip PLL: L2 B' L' F L' B L F'


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 29, 2010)

2x2:16.54,19.23,08.62,19.79,17.65
3x3:36.70,32.75,32.81,34.15,41.48
Megaminx:coming soon
3x3 OH:coming soon


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 29, 2010)

3x3: 42.13, 49.71, 55.96, 51.67, 47.85 = 49.46
i guess I was lucky last week
Magic: 2.85, 2.19, 2.67, 2.07, 2.23 = 2.40


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thijs Engel: 
2x2 : (8.90), 6.75, 6.08, 6.65, (4.41), = 6.49
OH: (35.33), 32.71, 25.05, 28.61, (23.65)= 28.80
3x3: (16.46), 16.69, 18.00, (25.46), 19.53= 18.07
Square 1: 28.22, 35.46, (23.33), (35.65), 26.40= 30.02

Mats did solves too, but he didn't want it on Speedsolving.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 30, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.32 5.14 6.11 (6.17) (4.36) => 5.52

*3x3:* 16.50 15.58 (17.20) 15.47 (15.45) => 15.85

*4x4:* (1:05.54) 1:14.13 1:11.10 (1:20.15) 1:13.96 => 1:13.06

*5x5:* 2:51.95 (2:44.80) 2:47.43 (3:03.12) 2:50.75 => 2:50.04

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 11.11 => 11.11

Comment: Wow, very lucky on the last solve. Saw the three-move FL cancelled into the standard Pi OLL very quickly. I will not beat this again until some scramble like U F R comes up (which it won't) 

*3x3 OH:* 39.60 (35.07) 41.78 (42.97) 38.09 => 39.82

Comment: Four G-perms (one of each!) didn't help.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:29.66

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:47.48

*Magic:* (1.56) 1.25 1.33 1.30 (1.22) => 1.29

*Master Magic:* 2.99 (2.84) 2.95 (3.63) 3.03 => 2.99

*Clock:* (15.55) 13.65 14.01 13.84 (13.54) => 13.83

*Pyraminx:* 12.73 19.00 14.87 (23.01) (10.19) => 15.53

*Square-1:* (1:38.37) (39.96) 1:08.68 57.40 1:16.82 => 1:07.63

Comment: Whoa, that was insanely easy. First two sub-1 minute solves (and first sub-40 sec ). Average was also PB by far, didn't get lost in cubeshape like I inevitably do in an average. I got so lucky on the 39.96, one-step CP and EP.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 42

Cross: F R' B R2 D F L'
F2L #1: z2 R' U2 R U y' R U R' //L' and R' make one move
F2L #2: U2 R' U' R
F2L #3: U' L U L'
F2L #4: y' U R U' R' //Whoa, 3 pairs with AUF + 3-move insertion
OLL: y r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U2 F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 //Shorter, Non-standard alg that I happened to know

Almost standard speedsolving solution. In an actual solve I wouldn't have done the first F2L pair in that position, nor would I have used that alg for the U-perm.
Best and luckiest attempt ever with the F2L pairs, so I submitted.
Feel free to post any improvements you may find


----------



## Kian (Oct 30, 2010)

Clock- 27.62, 30.58, 23.14, 26.19, 21.86
2x2- 5.41, 5.84, 5.69, 9.12+, 5.08
3x3- 16.15, 16.80, 18.50, 15.62, 14.77
3x3 OH- 26.24, DNF, 30.35, 25.26, 28.27
Pyraminx- 13.37, 10.94, 10.84, 13.86, 14.07


----------



## devulaxe (Oct 30, 2010)

3x3 : 
24.56
22.47
34.41
25.76
33.86

A05 : 28.21


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 30, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.96 7.15 8.68 9.05 9.05 = *8.90* _Comment - lol at last two._
*3x3* - 19.46 19.03 26.69 20.78 19.28 = *19.84*
*4x4* - 1.15.38 1.16.63 1.21.00 1.19.72 1.12.44 = *1.17.24*
*5x5* - 2.37.36 2.32.38 2.12.59 2.24.47 2.14.65 = *2.23.83*
*6x6* - 4.34.33 4.23.28 4.47.03 4.19.86 4.14.47 = *4.25.82*
*7x7* - 7.07.30 8.06.72 7.06.11 7.01.94 7.17.33 = *7.10.45*
*3x3 OH* - 48.97 51.71 50.31 44.46 38.66 = *47.91*
*3x3 MTS* - DNF 1.44.27 1.57.50 1.26.84 1.39.69 = *1.47.15*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.09.11*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.35.78*
*Magic* - 1.58 2.28 1.75 3.09 1.59 = *1.87*
*Master Magic* - 2.78 2.68 DNF 2.66 2.61 = *2.71* _Comment - on video_
*Clock* - 15.53 17.53 DNF 14.46 13.91 = *15.84*
*Megaminx* - 2.38.16 2.42.78 2.23.66 2.26.28 2.24.22 = *2.29.55*
*Pyraminx* - 31.03 17.11 16.34 20.93 20.65 = *19.56*
*Square1* - 1.05.43 1.15.50 53.65 1.09.21 1.00.21 = *1.04.95*
*FMC* - *52*



Spoiler



D' L' D' R' F' D' (6)
L B' L2 U2 y2 X' (4)
R F R' F2 U2 F (6)
U' R U2 R U R' U' R2 (7)
U' R' U2 R U R' (6)
y2 R2 x2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R (9)
Z2 L U' R U2 L' U L R' U' R U2 L' U R' (14)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 30, 2010)

3x3: (11.01), 12.16, 11.87, (14.59), 11.35 = 11.79
4x4: (54.85), 48.35, 48.69, (47.95), 48.54 = 48.53 Awesome! =)
Sq1: 13.14, 13.71, 12.82, (15.48), (10.68) = 13.22


----------



## okayama (Oct 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.79, (10.92), 10.26, 9.35, (7.73) = 9.80
What happen?? :confused:

*3x3x3*: 22.95, (27.18), (22.36), 23.07, 23.11 = 23.04

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:09.00, DNS, DNS = 1:09.00

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:30.54, 3:12.35, 3:42.51 = 3:12.35
All success, Sub 4 min!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [12:56.30], 16:41.33, DNS = 16:41.33
1st: Aghhhhh, off by 3 edges, nice scramble though...

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 38:30.07, DNS, DNS = 38:30.07

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/3 (20:21.93)

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:09.16, 1:06.43, (45.72), 50.69, (1:16.08) = 1:02.09
3rd, 4th: forced PLL skip

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R2 B F L D' R2 F L B' D2 R2 B L U F D2 F'
Solution: D' L' D' R' F' D' L2 B' R B L' B' R' L2 U2 B' L' B L2 U L B L' B' U2 L U L

NISS solve.

(Normal)
2x2x2 block: D' L' D' R' F' D'
2x2x3 block: L B' L2 U2
F2L minus 1 slot: B' L' B

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B' L B U2 L2 B L' D F R D L D

Finish F2L: L' U' L' U
All but 3 corners: U B L B' L' U' L2
Correction: B' L B U2 L2 B * L' D F R D L D

Insert at *: B' R B L B' R' B L'


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

2x2x2: 12.78, 12.44, (17.39), 14.08, (9.78) = 13.10
3x3x3: 36.48, (33.08), 34.76+, (38.33), 38.12 = 36.45
4x4x4: (2:06.57), 2:14.28, 2:53.98, (2:58.42), 2:27.16 = 2:31.81
(grrr - damn slow hands, damn slow brain)
5x5x5: (3:44.79), 3:46.72, 3:47.88, 3:56.26, (4:39.54) = 3:50.29

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:18.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:37.19

MegaMinx: 4:42.30, (6:05.95), 4:38.42, (4:28.30), 4:59.88 = 4:46.87
PyraMinx: 17.75, 18.12, (15.14), 16.96, (25.95) = 17.61
Clock: 23.26, (DNF), 32.18, 30.33, (17.63) = 28.59
(So bad)
Square-1: (2:46.54), 2:37.86, (1:24.64), 2:00.76, 2:16.97 = 2:18.53


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Oct 30, 2010)

2x2x2: (12.62) , 8.60 , 12.22 , 9.15 , (6.17) =
3x3x3: 16.22 , 15.60 , (18.20) , 16.58 , (12.92) = 16.13
4x4x4: (1:01.32) , 53.14 , (51.92) , 58.32 , 56.07 = 55.88 
5x5x5:	2:25.08 , (2:09.47) , 2:11.00 , (2:38.48) , 2:34.98 =
6x6x6: 4:25.35 , (4:48.96) , (4:06.79) , 4:22.57 , 4:29.92 =
7x7x7: 8:06.06 , (8:25.46) , (6:42.77) , 7:40.89 , 7:38.12 =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:05.33 , 1:05.90 , 43.30 = 43.30 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:17.27 , 2:31.91 , 2:56.92 = 2:31.91 
3x3x3 One Handed: 48.01 , (48.80) , (35.62) , 44.11 , 37.56 =
3x3x3 With Feet : 4:45.82 , DNS , DNS ,DNS , DNS = DNF
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:47.14 , 1:34.55 , (1:24.88) , (1:48.34) , 1:28.72 =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:39.64 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:38.21 
Magic: (2.04) , 2.37 , 2.60 , (5.06) , 2.27 =
Clock : 29.04 , 19.46 , (50.14) , 24.32 , (16.42) =
MegaMinx : 5:08.61 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
PyraMinx: 13.33 , 10.42 , 12.90 , (10.34) , (17.52) =


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2010)

3x3: 21.98
22.18, 18.17, 23.34, 21.96, 23.84


----------



## jave (Oct 31, 2010)

2x2x2: 20.25, 9.28, 9.65, 11.02, 7.46
3x3x3: 27.78, 27.78, 26.78, 29.30, 38.56
4x4x4: 2:11.93, 1:48.72, 1:54.75, 1:48.66, 1:45.38
5x5x5: 3:39.93, 3:22.30, 3:26.41, 3:34.00, 3:35.94
3x3x3 OH: 51.52, 57.21, 1:17.56, 47.96, 1:38.63
2-3-4 Relay: 2:29.19
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:11.02


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2010)

*2x2:	*14.69	14.11	14.83	17.66	47.01	= *15.73* ok+
*3x3:* 55.67	40.29	43.11	44.04	40.18 = *42.48* ok
*4x4:* 2:30.28 2:43.62 2:48.48 dnf 2:41.84 = *2:44.65* ok
*2-4Rel:	5:05.41* 
*2-5Rel:	dnf* 

done bld
*5x5:* 16:43.77,	20:18.33	dnf, dnf, dnf = *DNF* 
*MTS:* dnf	4:00.60	dnf	dnf	2:22.92 = *DNF*
*2x2BLD:* 33.43	43.21	dnf = *33.43* ok
*3x3BLD:* 1:47.67 1:33.73	dnf = *1:33.73* ok+
*4x4BLD:* 9:44.42 6:43.41 8:06.08 = *6:43.41* very good
the first was real hard, the second very easy
*5x5BLD:* dnf (19:10)	16:43.51	dnf (14:34) = *16:43.51* very good 
Good reorientation on the first two. 
The first was one mistake, some wings off. The second had memo over 10 minutes,
so the exec was very fast for me. The third was my fastest attempt ever, memo sub-7. 
Not very scrambled, say solved to 80% or so. (really not that good, but fast and promising more )
*Multi:	8/10 = 6* in 60:00, memo 42.11.
I'm not really ready for ten cubes yet. With some recollection pauses I just did not make more
than eight in time.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 31, 2010)

3x3x3: 8.98, 9.27, 9.88, 13.14, 10.37=9.84 nice
3x3x3oh: 17.04, 20.48, 15.30, 17.70, 18.08=17.61 very good


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 31, 2010)

3x3: 27.59, 21.48, 38.59, 21.05, 25.47 = 24.85
Roux
Pyra: 11.66, 14.81, 9.86, 16.41, 11.73 = 12.73
4x4: 1:34.14, 2:05.73, 1:40.00, 1:57.41, 1:43.25 = 1:46.89
2x2: 4.39, 3.58, 5.42, 4.05, 5.64 = 4.62
Counting 5
3x3BLD: DNF(7:03.06), DNF(6:21.45), DNF(4:58.88) = DNF


----------



## Elliot (Oct 31, 2010)

2x2: 6.02, (4.12), 5.28, (6.82), 4.92 = 5.41
3x3: (16.91), 15.62, 15.29, 13.66, (13.43) = 14.86
4x4: 1:20.19, (1:26.86), 1:14.87, 1:13.45, (1:13.40) = 1:16.17
3x3 OH: 22.96, (32.71), 21.82, (20.68), 23.25 = 22.68


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2010)

3x3: 13.58
1. 11.84 
2. 13.13 
3. 12.70 
4. 13.43
5. 14.62


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 1, 2010)

*3x3*

1.) 16.25
2.) 18.70
3.) 16.52
4.) 16.70
5.) 12.46 (OLL Skip)

*Average = 16.49* :tu (New PB average and single!)


----------



## Diniz (Nov 1, 2010)

Diniz

*Pyraminx:* 9.21, 5.84, 7.84, 12.58, 8.86 = 8.64
*OH:* 28.42, 35.36, 26.50, 28.40, 28.68 = 28.50
Using ZZ-VH. (σ = 0.13)
*Master Magic:* 3.55, 3.30, 3.19, 4.16, 3.84 = 3.56


----------



## Edmund (Nov 1, 2010)

2x2- 5.19
5.26, 5.01, (5.34), (3.95), 5.30

3x3- 19.93
19.46, 21.98, 18.36, (22.61), (17.49)
minor pop on the 4th

2x2 bld- 24.65+2= 26.65
DNF, DNF, 24.65+2= 26.65


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Nov 1, 2010)

Pau Vela:

3x3: 15.29, 15.50, 17.44, 15.64, 15.38 -----> Average 15.50

2x2: 6.38, 5.22, 6.46, 3.68, 4.71 ------------> Average 5.44

3x3 OH: 42.90, 38.96, DNF, 34.80, 41.21----> Average 41.02

Magic: 1.78, 1.68, 2.61, DNF, 1.43------------> Average 2.02


----------



## aronpm (Nov 1, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: DNF, 36.30, 33.50 = *33.50*


 
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(1:01.52), 52.46, 37.99 = 37.99
Yeeeeaaaaah. Forgot the decimals so I put 99. Low 10 memo.


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 1, 2010)

3bld: DNF, 58.10, DNF= 58.10


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.81, (3.47), 3.59, (DNF(23.40)), 5.44 = *4.28*
Comment: ****ing internal pop, that DNF could've been sub-4. I was doing so well at the start, but ended up getting 4.28 avg. 
*3x3:* 16.13, 15.30, (14.63), 16.94, (33.47(pop)) = *16.12* 
Comment: Waaaaaaaaaat. Before today 16.12 was my avg PB, and I usually fail in the weeklies. That's like, 4 seconds faster than my last weekly comp 3x3. Insane. 
*3x3 OH:* 37.31, (34.75), 35.56, 35.15(PLL skip), (DNF (43.00)) = *36.01*
Comment: Could've been faster, but I'm still fairly happy with this.
*FMC:* 51 moves HTM


Spoiler



2x2x2 block: F' D' L' B' D2 R' D2 R (8)
2x2x3 block: U F' L D' L D (14)
Remaining cross arm: R U' R' (17)
Finishing F2L: L F2 L' F' L F' L' U2 R U2 R' (28)
OLL: L' U L U' F' U' F U F (37)
PLL: L' F' L F L D' L2 F L F L' F' L D (51)
My very first successful weekly FMC, so I'm happy, but it's still a terrible solution. Took 52 minutes...


----------



## gymnerd (Nov 2, 2010)

3x3: 26.02, 30.82, (25.47), (31.64), 29.56 = 28.80
3x3 Match the Scramble: 3:12.36, (2:30.35), 3:01.58, (3:23.88), 2:47.56 = 3:00.50


----------



## Roterrion (Nov 2, 2010)

pyraminx: 6.20, 6.42, 6.00, 6.42, 4.35 = 6.20 :fp


----------



## Krag (Nov 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.53, (5.21), (8.87), 8.69, 6.82 *=7.68*

*3x3x3:* 22.65, (21.24), (30.53), 23.18, 24.08 *=23.30*

*Magic:* 1.78, 1.88, (2.16), (1.78), 1.86 *=1.84*

*Pyraminx:* (17.60), (12.47), 12.72, 15.47, 15.65 *=14.61*


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 3, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (9.14), (5.82), 8.63, 7.79, 8.91 = *8.44* 
*3x3x3:* 22.59, 23.13, 24.37, (21.00), (24.46) = *23.36* 
_The next solve was 17.95! And my competition average is still 39.44 haha_
*4x4x4:* 2:01.13, (2:33.52), 2:26.87, (1:50.37), 2:06.47 = *2:11.49*
_Sadly I was actually trying and still got this... but PB single_
_Best 5x5 and worst 4x4 are almost the same_
*5x5x5:* 2:37.64, (2:36.83), 2:41.52, (2:56.42), 2:48.22 = *2:42.46* 
*6x6x6:* 4:30.30, 4:23.30, 4:21.74, (4:36.17), (4:16.00) = *3:25.11*
*7x7x7:* 7:17.89, 6:59.59, 7:08.61, (7:57.75), (6:23.68) = *7:08.70*
_PB single. I usually get frustrated after a really bad solve and start turning faster next time._
*2x2x2 to 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:51.05*
*2x2x2 to 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:23.59* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 58.42, 54.49, DNF (57.13) = *54.49* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 5:31.97, DNF (4:19.63), 3:52.28 = *3:52.58* 
_Up until the 2nd solve here I’d always gone over memo twice, but I tried it only once for the last two. My previous PB was about 5:30! What an improvement!_ 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *2/2 in 15:27.87* 
_Yay! Finally a successful result under the time limit. I did the last cycle in one go instead of swapping pieces two at a time._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:18.64), 1:19.45, 1:21.35, (1:22.95), 1:20.39 = *1:20.40*
_PLL usually takes about 25~35 seconds_
*Pyraminx:* 10.24, 10.03, 9.03, (10.69), (9.01) = *9.77* 
*Megaminx:* (2:47.32), 3:11.54, 3:16.67, 3:12.02, (3:26.45) = *3:13.41*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*- (7.69), 5.62, 6.88, 7.25, (3.31)= 6.58, Lanlan
*3x3x*3- 17.83, (15.76), (26.27), 16.27, 19.22= 17.77, AV
*4x4x4*- 1:39.28, (2:10.10), 1:55.55, (1.37.11), 1:46.95= 1:47.26, QJ
*5x5x5*- 6:13.65, 5:58.05, (6:26.47), (5:20.41), 5:47.05= 5:59.59, rubik’s
6x6x6: N/A
7x7x7: N/A
*2x2x2 BLD*: (DNF: 2:19.41), 2:13.96, (33.17)= best: 33.17, Lanlan
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF, AV
4x4x4 BLD: N/A
5x5x5BLD: N/A
3x3x3 Multi BLD: N/A
*3x3x3 OH*: 50.54, (43.79),52.21, 44.68, (1:08.41)= 49.15, AV
3x3x3 W/ Feet: N/A
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*- 1:55.16, 1:38.42, (1:36.44), 1:40.98, (2:00.92)= 1:44.85, Rubik’s and AV
*FMC*- 62 moves, AV
*2-4 relay*- 2:24.02
*2-5 relay*- 6:48.72
Magic- N/A
Master magic- N/A
Clock- N/A
*Megaminx*- 3:59.37, (4:13.66), (3:23.21), 3:28.68, 3:23.38= 3:37.14, Mefferts
Pyraminx- N/A
Sq-1- N/A
Not bad for gtting back into cubing today!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2010)

*2x2x2: *8.34 7.19 6.69 9.00 6.75
*3x3x3: *19.63 17.47 26.00 20.19 21.08
*4x4x4: *1:35.91 1:30.43 1:27.11 1:14.93 1:20.88
*5x5x5: *2:55.34 2:20.56 2:16.03 2:05.25 2:25.63
*6x6x6: *5:30.63 5:57.31 6:04.47 6:14.96 5:55.11
*7x7x7: *7:09.09 7:16.25 7:07.16 7:19.97 7:07.93
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *44.15 1:58.66 53.15
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:05.50 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *1:05.80 35.55 36.11 40.71 43.90
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:01.34 53.46 2:00.36 1:16.81 1:23.69
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:48.02
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:11.56
*Magic: *1.71 2.33 DNF 1.61 2.25
*Master Magic: *18.06 5.50 4.52 5.11 8.13
*Clock: *17.90 19.93 14.30 16.41 15.93
*MegaMinx: *2:46.27 2:30.52 2:44.06 2:55.02 2:47.94
*Pyraminx: *11.00 12.52 11.97 21.28 13.40
*Square-1: *1:07.53 1:04.41 49.36 54.41 47.69


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*6x6x6:* 5:33.27 [O], 6:19.36 [O], 5:21.64 [O], 5:14.06, 5:11.93 = *5:22.99*
Comment: Quite good for an average at home for me these days – I’m very happy with this!

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.30, 38.84, 31.72 = *31.72*
Comment: Not very good.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:48.22, DNF [1:57.38], 1:14.96 = *1:14.96*
Comment: Nice easy third one saved it. Second one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:07.40, 4:36], 8:17.80 [3:05], DNF [6:52.64, 3:35] = *8:17.80*
Comment: Pretty bad. The DNFs were both off by 3 corners. The second one was really good and fast for me, but then I couldn’t remember a location and probably spent more than 2 minutes recalling it. So sad – it could have been very good.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:10.09 [9:51], 16:51.44 [9:17], 14:12.99 [6:20] = *14:12.99*
Comment: Done “real man”-style – I applied the next scramble as soon as I wrote down the result from the previous solve. The first one was really hard; the second one I wasted probably about a minute trying to find a good reorient; the third one was really easy and nice, but again I had a location where I spent probably about 2 minutes recalling it. Without that memory pause, it might have been sub-12!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF* [9:28.34, 5:19]
Comment: First cube off by 3 corners, third cube off by 3 edges. Very disappointing.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 23.00, 46.34, 24.94, 34.02, 29.34 = *29.43*
Comment: Always nice to get sub-30.
*3x3x3:* 1:10.71, 1:31.66, DNF [1:45.34], DNF [2:24.43], 2:02.68 = *DNF*
Comment: I hate DNF averages. First solve was really easy, third one had 2 edges flipped, fourth one was completely scrambled.
*4x4x4:* 7:27.47 [3:40], 7:15.04 [3:35], 8:21.50 [4:45], 8:09.94 [3:46], 7:06.56 [3:22] = *7:37.48*
Comment: Wow, that’s a nice average! Pity I did so badly on the true 4x4x4 BLD solves.
*Magic:* 9.83, 11.33, 11.15, 8.88, 9.66 = *10.21*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Wow, that was nice.
*Master Magic:* 4.09, 4.83, 3.61, 3.56, 3.55 = *3.75*
Comment: Very good for me.
*Clock:* 2:16.47 [0:26], 2:01.53 [0:27], DNF [2:41.38, 0:30], DNF [2:33.16, 0:39], DNF [1:52.16, 0:24] = *DNF*
Comment: Sometimes it seems like my clock behaves worse than others; this week was a bad week.
*Pyraminx:* 1:44.46, 1:22.05, 1:13.61, 1:13.94, 1:21.36 = *1:19.12*
*Square-1:* 4:55.09 [3:14], 5:57.97 [3:24], 4:04.86 [2:27], 4:19.16 [2:20], 5:06.88 [2:32] = *4:47.04*
Comment: Very nice average – sub-5! Cases FA, NU, NR, FA, IB. I’ve had successes with 63 of the 90 possible shape cases now.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2010)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 6:36.02

done BLD
*4x4x4:* 6:30.95 DNF DNF 5:49.20 6:06.64 = DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> *4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 6:36.02
> 
> done BLD
> *4x4x4:* 6:30.95 DNF DNF 5:49.20 6:06.64 = DNF


 
Wow - fast - nice!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - fast - nice!


 
Thanks for the encouragement, Mike, it is appreciated! I'm still a little jealous of your insane accuracy, but I'm working on mine with your recommendation of doing post-mortems  Doing the post-mortems is how I discovered that I should re-letter my R face. That re-lettering, I think, is what is leading to my slightly faster times as of recently. It still sometimes causes DNFs with mis-memorizations of R face pieces, but it's hard to describe how natural and "right" it feels to memorize with the new lettering.

Mike, your SQ-1 BLD is still mind blowing to me! I can't get over that you're getting sub-5 *averages*! Absolutely crazy! You're still the King of BLD cubing in my opinion O_O

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2010)

I will post multi-blind and maybe FMC results within the next 18 hours, but I some special circumstances in mind for multiblind. Update as soon as I come back "home"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Mike, it is appreciated! I'm still a little jealous of your insane accuracy, but I'm working on mine with your recommendation of doing post-mortems  Doing the post-mortems is how I discovered that I should re-letter my R face. That re-lettering, I think, is what is leading to my slightly faster times as of recently. It still sometimes causes DNFs with mis-memorizations of R face pieces, but it's hard to describe how natural and "right" it feels to memorize with the new lettering.


I still suspect I should re-letter my wings so that they match my 3x3x3 edges/central edges. I don't think I have anything like you experience of a "natural" lettering, but I do know that I get the two schemes confused, since they do really map to each other well and I ignored that when I lettered them. I can't see going through the pain to do that anytime soon, though.

And I think your accuracy is really not that far off of mine - you got 4/8 in 4x4x4 BLD this week, and I got 6/8. Perhaps the primary reason I have somewhat better accuracy is because I'm going slightly slower.



cmhardw said:


> Mike, your SQ-1 BLD is still mind blowing to me! I can't get over that you're getting sub-5 *averages*!


I really hope someone else will try it someday. It's just so much fun! The nice thing about it is that the amount to memorize is so small, so it seems like less of a "memory feat" and more of a "mental gymnastics feat". (That's why it's so easy to do a square-1 multi - there's so little to remember!) It's hard to describe, which is why I keep hoping someone else will learn to do it. Maybe if there's more than one of us, we can figure out a way to communicate to everyone else how much fun it is.



AvGalen said:


> I will post multi-blind and maybe FMC results within the next 18 hours, but I some special circumstances in mind for multiblind. Update as soon as I come back "home"


Sounds like fun - "special circumstances" are usually fun - I'm looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.94, 4.38, 4.85, (4.36), (4.95) = *4.72*
Consistent 
*3x3x3:* (12.85), 14.95, (16.47), 14.39, 14.06 = *14.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:03.84, 1:01.19, (1:00.03), (1:08.96), 1:06.49 = *1:03.84*
*5x5x5:* (2:16.50), 2:05.49, 2:07.49, (2:01.14), 2:05.61 = *2:06.20*
*6x6x6:* (5:04.10), (4:38.59), 4:49.60, 4:59.35, 4:44.46 = *4:51.14*
*7x7x7:* (7:30.10), 7:32.47, 7:46.47, (7:51.68), 7:39.44 *7:39.46*
*2x2x2BLD:* 15.94, 25.04, DNF = *15.94* 
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 1:17.94, DNF = *1:17.94* 
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:08.19 [2:05], DNF [gave up], 5:28.30 = *5:08.19* 
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, 12:54.39 = *12:54.39* 
@Mike Told you I would go one way or the other this week. Decided on 'Fast or DNF' and it worked nicely 
*MultiBLD: 11/12 54:30* 
A setup move mistake somewhere
*OH:* 29.39, (31.41), 28.59, (27.66), 28.05 = *28.68*
*Feet:* (1:20.02), 1:19.72, (1:14.29), 1:17.05, 1:16.03 = *1:17.60*
*MTS:* 49.10, (51.94), 46.92, (42.85), 46.90 = *47.64[/B}
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:28.89
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:29.10
Magic (7.05), 7.94, 8.13, (15.22), 7.72 = 7.93
I've kind of learnt how to solve this while it's almost in pieces. At least I beat Mike and his OHITABLD 
Clock: 7.86, 7.05, (6.41), 7.11, (7.93) = 7.34
I'm faster at clock than magic 
Megaminx: 2:38.50, (2:26.58), 2:31.42, 2:33.33, (2:40.01) = 2:34.42
Pyraminx: (10.05), (6.93), 6.97, 7.75, 7.30 = 7.34
Same as my clock average 
Square-1: 32.40, 34.02, (28.33), 35.16, (38.13) = 33.86
FMC: 31 moves R2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D' L D L' F' R' D R F2 D2 F D2 F' L' F' L' D2 L D' R' F R D' B'


Spoiler



Inverse Scramble: F D2 F' U' L' B' R2 D2 B L' F' R2 D L' F' B' R2 L
2x2x2: B D R' F' R (5)
2x2x3: D L' D2 L F L (11)
2 more blocks: F D2 F' D2 F2 (16)
Corners: R' D' R F L D' L' D F' (25)
Edges: F R2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 (31)
Shame to waste an awesome 16 move start on a slightly crappy finish but at least I found one with a cancellation.


*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *2x2x2BLD:* 15.94, 25.04, DNF = *15.94*
> *3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 1:17.94, DNF = *1:17.94*
> *4x4x4BLD:* 5:08.19 [2:05], DNF [gave up], 5:28.30 = *5:08.19*
> *5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, 12:54.39 = *12:54.39*
> ...


 
Wow, some very nice results. And yet, I actually beat you on one of them this week! (3x3x3 BLD)

Great overall results, for that matter. You just keep getting better.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 3, 2010)

fmc: D2 R' F L' D B' D' B R F L F' L' F2 D2.F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2. L' B D F D' B2 (*28*)

premove [D'B']
all but 3 corners: D2 R' F L' D B' D' B R F L F' L' F2 D2* L' B D F D' B' D (22)
premove correction D' B' (21)
at * insert F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2, 1 move cancels (28)

strange frame, actually it was a 21 move frame with 4 corners left but I did an obvious corners insertion at the end, cancelling 7 moves! 

Gus


----------



## Micael (Nov 4, 2010)

3x3x3multi: 8/16 in 60:00.00 (42:33)

Too much cubes. Tried to memo correctly, but then end up with too little time. Rushed execution and messed two cubes. Forget something and otherwise four times 2 twisted pieces (I don't feel to re-scramble to check what happen). One cube solved out of time. Zero point


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: 5.56, (3.49), 3.90, (7.64), 4.66 = 4.71
3x3: 15.24, (16.01), 15.80, 15.03, (13.14) = 15.36
4x4: 1:16.39, (1:21.09), 1:17.16, (1:13.86), 1:14.03 = 1:15.83
5x5: (2:25.19), 2:32.77, 2:38.16, 2:37.45, (2:44.63) = 2:36.13
2x2 BLD: 1:10.81, DNF, 56.64+ = 56.64
3x3 BLD: 2:34.40, 2:04.98, DNF = 2:04.98
Multi: 3/3 13:53.73
OH: 29.50, 26.59, 24.09, (22.26), (31.84) = 26.73
MTS: 2:36.90, 1:48.44, (DNF), 1:56.17, (1:28.92) = 2:07.17
2-4: 1:36.80
2-5: 4:25.85
Magic: 1.56, 1.76, (2.11), 1.59, (1.50) = 1.64
Master Magic: (4.93), 5.93, 5.56, (DNF), 5.33 = 5.61
Clock: 20.81, 19.29, (22.74), (17.15), 17.27 = 19.12
Megaminx: 3:10.32, 3:34.76, (3:37.56), 3:07.75, (3:02.25) = 3:17.61
Pyraminx: 9.91, 10.41, 9.86, (11.25), (8.31) = 10.06
Square-1: (35.40), (1:02.78), 36.96, 42.15, 36.92 = 38.68
FMC: 40


Spoiler



x' D2 U R' U' R U R' D' U' R D2 L2 U' L U' L' B' U2 B U2 L' U' L R U R' L U L' U' L U' L' B' U' B L U L' U'



Got the hang of MTS as I went. Amazing Multi-BLD, as it's only my 2nd try at 3 cubes. Just got a new magic and I don't want to break this one by the next comp. I was being careful on those solves. OH times were amazing for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2010)

Micael said:


> 3x3x3multi: 8/16 in 60:00.00 (42:33)
> 
> Too much cubes. Tried to memo correctly, but then end up with too little time. Rushed execution and messed two cubes. Forget something and otherwise four times 2 twisted pieces (I don't feel to re-scramble to check what happen). One cube solved out of time. Zero point


 
Wow, nice try. That's about how I usually feel when I try 12. So my hat's off to you.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2010)

Not as many events this week, didn't have time, at the same time as good lighting 
*2x2:* 7.03 2.68 6.02 9.11 5.41
_Second solve was... weird..._
*3x3:* 15.38 16.34 13.02 17.75 15.30
_About average for me now. Not sure why I seem to average 15s now, when I haven't done much practice._
*4x4:* 1:16.75 DP, 1:05.52, 1:31.44 DP, 1:07.97 DP, 59.72
_DAMN YOU DP. Man this DaYan + MF8 is nice :3_
*5x5:* 2:27.09 2:53.91 2:46.69 2:54.16 2:52.08
_Practice ain't working _
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:01.33 24.16
_Last solve was z2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' 2gen ftw! _
*3x3 OH:* 19.25 33.31 23.94 35.16 25.50
_19.25 was awesome.
x' U L z' B L' U L z2 x L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' L' U2 L z' U' L U z U L' U2 L U' L' U L z' U L2 U' L x' z L' U2 *L L'* U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U2. 49 moves (48 cancelled). 48/19.25=2.55 tps _
*3x3 MTS:* 1:44.55 1:37.58 1:14.09 1:22.97 1:38.09
_Nice, am improving._
*3x3 FMC:* DNF
_Bad time management. I had rubbish solutions anyway (didn't finish any of them lol)_
*Pyraminx:* 7.66 7.09 5.13 6.68 5.66
_Screwed up case on 7.09, but then had a L4E skip _
More results to post after dinner and stuff.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 4, 2010)

3x3- 20.92, 25.40, 28.42, 29.19, 23.93= 25.92
3x3 OH- 58.40, 1:04.24, 49.11, 56.63, 55.30= 56.78


----------



## Stini (Nov 4, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: R' D' F R D F2 L' D L D F' U' F2 U D' F U' F' D F U L F L' F' L F' L' F2 B'

Pre-move: B'
2x2x2: R' D' F R
F2L minus slot: D F2 L' D L D
EO: F' U' F2 U
Leave 3 corners: F. L F L' F' L F' L' F2

Insert F' D' F U' F' D F U at the dot to cancel 2 moves.

The start was quite nice, but I'm not really happy about the ending.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.87), (6.20), 6.84, 7.54, 7.40 = 7.26
*3x3x3:* (13.06), 16.24, 15.62, (16.49), 16.17 = 16.01
*4x4x4:* 1:34.78, (1:42.42), 1:33.90, (1:23.59), 1:26.27 = 1:31.65
*5x5x5:* 3:34.69, (5:22.04), 4:15.80, 4:13.60, (3:28.41) = 4:01.36
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:01.76
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:* = 6:10.35
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.72, (36.72), 35.63, 29.18, (28.80) = 33.51 (lol, once upon a time I was sub 30)
*Pyraminx:* 13.56, (10.49), 14.09, (18.51), 14.85+ = 14.16 
*Clock:* 20.76, (28.21), (17.62), 21.14, 21.38 = 21.09

*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.05, 42.20, DNF = 37.05
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:30.25+, 1:21.35, DNF = 1:21.35
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Forgot to memo corners, forgot a pair of wings, 3 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 26:26, DNF, DNF(21:51) = 26:26
On the second one I gave up, I thought I could skip some revision but it just made me forget, I think I messed up set ups on the last.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 5/6 (25:07)
2 flipped edges, memo was around 15.
*6x6x6:* DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 4, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *6x6x6:* DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF


 
Did you try the 6x6 bld?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, had a bad lockup which resulted in me giving up 1 hour and 15 mins into it. Thankfully by looking at what I had done it would've been a DNF anyway.


----------



## @uguste (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2x2 : (4.73), 5.85, 7.75, (DNF), 7.06 = *6.89* total fail :fp
3x3x3 : 14.78+, (15.47), (12.29), 14.38, 13.68 = *14.28* very good, but could have been even better whithout the +2...
4x4x4 : (1:03.43), 1:10.70, (1:19.36), 1:15.54, 1:14.41 = *1:13.55* So many parites...
5x5x5 : (2:47.10), 2:32.65, 2:22.26, (2:16.28), 2:26.88 = *2:27.26* 
234 : *1:42.10*
2345 : *3:51.50* my first sub-4 
3x3x3 MTS : (57.80), 1:09.10, (1:25.35), 1:09.11, 1:01.96 = *1:06.72* 
3x3x3 OH : (24.40), 29.00, 27.21, (30.59), 30.04 = *28.75*
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, 1:01.68. DNF = *1:01.68* 
3x3x3 BLD : 3:46.74, 3:07.92, 3:27.79 = *3:07.92* Not very good times, but it's the first time I get the three right 
multi : *0/2* in 10:27.12  
pyraminx : 10.54, 14.68, (9.41), 10.36, (16.34) = *11.86* 
square-1 : (46.03), 42.42, 30.58, 26.89, (26.43) = *33.30*
megaminx : 
magic : 1.59, (DNF), 2.13, 1.56, (1.08) = *1.76*
master magic : 5.65, (3.99), (DNF), 5.22, 6.97 = fail

FMC : 40 HTM
R' L B R' B' L' B R' F R' F R2 U2 R U' B2 U' D' L F' D2 F L' D' L' F L' F' D2 L' D L R' D' R D' R D2 R L2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 4, 2010)

*Results week 44*

Hard at the top (as it should be). The trio at the top deserves all credit .
(As perhaps all of us further down in the lists )

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.57 fazrulz
 2.88 onionhoney
 2.99 Yes, We Can!
 3.05 SimonWestlund
 3.58 Baian Liu
 3.97 rickcube
 4.22 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.28 RCTACameron
 4.62 cincyaviation
 4.71 That70sShowDude
 4.72 kinch2002
 5.19 Edmund
 5.41 Elliot
 5.44 CuberosDeRubik
 5.52 Evan Liu
 5.65 Kian
 5.77 alexcube100
 6.15 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.43 Sir E Brum
 6.49 lorki3
 6.58 Jaysammey777
 6.61 fatboyxpc
 6.89 @uguste
 7.26 janelle
 7.26 Zane_C
 7.43 AvGalen
 7.68 tres.60
 8.44 Keroma12
 8.90 James Ludlow
 9.80 okayama
 9.87 hatep
 9.98 jave
 9.99 pierrotlenageur
 9.99 coinman
 10.98 Alcuber
 13.10 MichaelErskine
 15.73 MatsBergsten
 17.81 BC1997
 29.43 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(49)

 8.62 fazrulz
 9.19 onionhoney
 9.84 asiahyoo1997
 9.97 Ville Seppänen
 10.15 SimonWestlund
 11.09 Yes, We Can!
 11.79 MTGjumper
 12.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.09 [email protected]
 13.21 rickcube
 14.28 @uguste
 14.47 kinch2002
 14.71 alexcube100
 14.86 Elliot
 15.36 That70sShowDude
 15.51 CuberosDeRubik
 15.67 ZB_FTW!!!
 15.85 Evan Liu
 16.01 Zane_C
 16.12 RCTACameron
 16.13 pierrotlenageur
 16.19 Kian
 16.49 bluedasher
 16.51 a small kitten
 16.56 theanonymouscuber
 17.77 Jaysammey777
 18.07 lorki3
 19.34 janelle
 19.60 Sir E Brum
 19.84 James Ludlow
 19.93 Edmund
 20.03 fatboyxpc
 20.30 AvGalen
 22.11 larf
 23.04 okayama
 23.30 tres.60
 23.36 Keroma12
 24.85 cincyaviation
 24.93 hatep
 25.06 Lumej
 25.92 cubefan4848
 28.29 jave
 28.80 gymnerd
 34.55 BC1997
 36.45 MichaelErskine
 38.20 Alcuber
 42.48 MatsBergsten
 49.74 timoke6
 DNF Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(26)

 37.43 fazrulz
 48.53 MTGjumper
 48.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 49.69 SimonWestlund
 55.84 pierrotlenageur
 57.01 Ville Seppänen
 1:03.84 kinch2002
 1:10.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:13.06 Evan Liu
 1:13.55 @uguste
 1:15.86 That70sShowDude
 1:16.17 Elliot
 1:17.24 James Ludlow
 1:26.14 AvGalen
 1:31.65 Zane_C
 1:46.89 cincyaviation
 1:47.26 Jaysammey777
 1:50.71 jave
 2:11.49 Keroma12
 2:27.33 hatep
 2:31.81 MichaelErskine
 2:38.03 Sir E Brum
 2:44.65 MatsBergsten
 6:43.80 Alcuber
 7:37.48 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:14.18 fazrulz
 1:28.70 SimonWestlund
 1:35.55 Ville Seppänen
 1:37.91 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:06.20 kinch2002
 2:20.74 AvGalen
 2:23.69 pierrotlenageur
 2:23.83 James Ludlow
 2:27.26 @uguste
 2:31.91 alexcube100
 2:36.13 That70sShowDude
 2:42.46 Keroma12
 2:50.04 Evan Liu
 2:50.89 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:59.57 larf
 3:32.12 jave
 3:50.29 MichaelErskine
 4:01.36 Zane_C
 5:08.95 hatep
 5:59.58 Jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:27.95 fazrulz
 2:39.53 SimonWestlund
 4:25.11 Keroma12
 4:25.82 James Ludlow
 4:25.95 pierrotlenageur
 4:51.14 kinch2002
 5:22.99 Mike Hughey
 5:58.96 AvGalen
 DNF Zane_C
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:55.02 SimonWestlund
 5:41.36 Ville Seppänen
 5:56.89 Hyprul 9-ty2
 7:08.70 Keroma12
 7:10.25 James Ludlow
 7:11.09 AvGalen
 7:39.46 kinch2002
 7:48.36 pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(36)

 16.82 fazrulz
 17.61 asiahyoo1997
 17.88 a small kitten
 21.47 Yes, We Can!
 21.52 SimonWestlund
 22.68 Elliot
 23.65 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.19 Ville Seppänen
 26.73 That70sShowDude
 27.58 ZB_FTW!!!
 28.29 Kian
 28.50 Diniz
 28.68 kinch2002
 28.75 @uguste
 28.79 lorki3
 29.92 rickcube
 33.51 Zane_C
 36.01 RCTACameron
 37.56 Baian Liu
 38.62 janelle
 38.99 alexcube100
 39.03 ArcticxWolf
 39.82 Evan Liu
 40.24 AvGalen
 41.02 CuberosDeRubik
 43.23 pierrotlenageur
 47.25 hatep
 47.91 James Ludlow
 48.12 Jaysammey777
 48.55 theanonymouscuber
 56.21 Lumej
 56.78 cubefan4848
 1:02.09 okayama
 1:02.10 jave
 1:20.40 Keroma12
 2:02.00 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 48.74 alexcube100
 1:17.60 kinch2002
 1:42.37 SimonWestlund
 2:47.16 Lumej
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 6.36 fazrulz
 9.22 SimonWestlund
 11.11 Evan Liu
 12.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.94 kinch2002
 24.16 ZB_FTW!!!
 24.65 Edmund
 31.72 Mike Hughey
 33.17 Jaysammey777
 33.43 MatsBergsten
 37.05 Zane_C
 43.02 alexcube100
 43.30 pierrotlenageur
 44.15 AvGalen
 53.62 rickcube
 54.49 Keroma12
 56.64 That70sShowDude
 1:01.68 @uguste
 1:09.00 okayama
 1:19.45 hatep
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 33.50 Ville Seppänen
 37.99 aronpm
 54.50 fazrulz
 58.10 x-colo-x
 1:05.77 SimonWestlund
 1:14.96 Mike Hughey
 1:17.94 kinch2002
 1:21.35 Zane_C
 1:33.73 MatsBergsten
 1:37.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:04.98 That70sShowDude
 2:31.91 pierrotlenageur
 2:58.01 rickcube
 3:07.92 @uguste
 3:12.35 okayama
 3:52.28 Keroma12
 4:05.50 AvGalen
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF cincyaviation
 DNF alexcube100
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:08.19 kinch2002
 5:23.27 fazrulz
 6:36.02 cmhardw
 6:43.41 MatsBergsten
 8:17.80 Mike Hughey
10:01.00 SimonWestlund
16:41.33 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Ville Seppänen
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

12:54.39 kinch2002
14:12.99 Mike Hughey
16:43.51 MatsBergsten
26:26.00 Zane_C
38:30.07 okayama
 DNF Ville Seppänen
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

11/12 (54:30)  kinch2002
8/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
4/4 ( 5:53)  Ville Seppänen
5/6 (25:07)  Zane_C
3/3 (10:01)  SimonWestlund
3/3 (13:53)  That70sShowDude
3/3 (20:21)  okayama
2/2 (15:27)  Keroma12
8/16 (60:00)  Micael
0/2 ( 3:00)  fazrulz
1/3 ( 9:28)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (10:27)  @uguste
*3x3 Match the scramble*(12)

 47.64 kinch2002
 1:00.46 SimonWestlund
 1:03.28 fazrulz
 1:06.72 @uguste
 1:13.95 AvGalen
 1:32.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:36.80 pierrotlenageur
 1:44.85 Jaysammey777
 1:47.15 James Ludlow
 2:07.17 That70sShowDude
 3:00.50 gymnerd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 57.98 fazrulz
 1:00.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:04.96 SimonWestlund
 1:28.89 kinch2002
 1:29.66 Evan Liu
 1:36.80 That70sShowDude
 1:39.64 pierrotlenageur
 1:42.10 @uguste
 1:48.02 AvGalen
 2:01.76 Zane_C
 2:09.11 James Ludlow
 2:24.02 Jaysammey777
 2:29.19 jave
 2:51.05 Keroma12
 2:54.82 Sir E Brum
 3:18.58 MichaelErskine
 5:05.41 MatsBergsten
 7:14.45 Alcuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:13.61 fazrulz
 2:37.31 SimonWestlund
 2:45.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:29.10 kinch2002
 3:38.21 pierrotlenageur
 3:51.50 @uguste
 4:11.56 AvGalen
 4:25.85 That70sShowDude
 4:35.78 James Ludlow
 4:47.48 Evan Liu
 5:23.59 Keroma12
 6:10.35 Zane_C
 6:11.02 jave
 6:48.72 Jaysammey777
 7:37.19 MichaelErskine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(15)

 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.31 SimonWestlund
 1.39 janelle
 1.64 That70sShowDude
 1.76 @uguste
 1.84 tres.60
 1.87 James Ludlow
 1.95 Alcuber
 2.02 CuberosDeRubik
 2.10 AvGalen
 2.36 timoke6
 2.41 pierrotlenageur
 3.10 fazrulz
 7.93 kinch2002
 10.21 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.71 James Ludlow
 2.99 Evan Liu
 3.51 SimonWestlund
 3.56 Diniz
 3.75 Mike Hughey
 5.61 That70sShowDude
 5.95 @uguste
 6.25 AvGalen
*Clock*(15)

 7.34 kinch2002
 7.83 larf
 10.60 SimonWestlund
 13.83 Evan Liu
 13.86 Baian Liu
 13.95 fazrulz
 15.84 James Ludlow
 16.75 AvGalen
 18.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.12 That70sShowDude
 21.09 Zane_C
 24.27 pierrotlenageur
 25.65 Kian
 28.59 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(23)

 5.38 SimonWestlund
 5.75 rickcube
 5.95 fazrulz
 6.21 Roterrion
 6.48 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.34 kinch2002
 8.64 Diniz
 9.77 Keroma12
 10.06 That70sShowDude
 10.73 alexcube100
 11.86 @uguste
 12.22 pierrotlenageur
 12.29 Alcuber
 12.63 AvGalen
 12.72 Kian
 12.73 cincyaviation
 14.17 Zane_C
 14.61 tres.60
 15.53 Evan Liu
 17.61 MichaelErskine
 19.10 fatboyxpc
 19.56 James Ludlow
 1:19.12 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 55.40 SimonWestlund
 1:11.11 fazrulz
 2:29.55 James Ludlow
 2:34.42 kinch2002
 2:46.09 AvGalen
 3:13.41 Keroma12
 3:17.61 That70sShowDude
 3:37.14 Jaysammey777
 4:46.87 MichaelErskine
 5:59.59 Alcuber
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(15)

 13.22 MTGjumper
 17.90 ArcticxWolf
 18.73 fazrulz
 20.59 SimonWestlund
 28.98 Ville Seppänen
 30.03 lorki3
 31.56 rickcube
 33.30 @uguste
 33.86 kinch2002
 38.68 That70sShowDude
 56.06 AvGalen
 1:04.95 James Ludlow
 1:07.63 Evan Liu
 2:18.53 MichaelErskine
 4:47.04 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

28 guusrs
28 okayama
30 Stini
31 kinch2002
33 SimonWestlund
34 Ville Seppänen
35 Yes, We Can!
40 @uguste
40 That70sShowDude
42 Evan Liu
51 RCTACameron
52 James Ludlow
54 alexcube100
62 Jaysammey777
DNF  ZB_FTW!!!

*Contest results*

448 SimonWestlund
417 kinch2002
399 fazrulz
290 That70sShowDude
260 Hyprul 9-ty2
254 @uguste
244 Ville Seppänen
232 Evan Liu
221 pierrotlenageur
220 Zane_C
217 AvGalen
207 James Ludlow
189 ZB_FTW!!!
164 rickcube
163 Keroma12
159 alexcube100
147 Jaysammey777
142 Yes, We Can!
131 MatsBergsten
122 Elliot
117 okayama
115 Mike Hughey
105 RCTACameron
103 Kian
94 MTGjumper
91 onionhoney
89 asiahyoo1997
89 CuberosDeRubik
88 lorki3
79 cincyaviation
78 janelle
72 Baian Liu
70 Edmund
67 a small kitten
67 MichaelErskine
67 jave
63 hatep
62 Sir E Brum
61 Alcuber
54 Diniz
51 tres.60
47 larf
46 fatboyxpc
44 [email protected]
39 theanonymouscuber
39 Micael
37 ArcticxWolf
30 bluedasher
29 Lumej
25 guusrs
24 aronpm
23 Stini
22 x-colo-x
22 Roterrion
21 cubefan4848
19 cmhardw
16 gymnerd
13 BC1997
11 timoke6
9 coinman


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...
> Sounds like fun - "special circumstances" are usually fun - I'm looking forward to hearing about it!


 
Sorry Mike, "special circumstances" were planned, but proven to be impossible.
I was planning on doing a 3 cubes multiblind on the top of Mount Fuji (2nd attempt at getting up there) but I could only get up to 3650 meter (out of 3776) were there was 20 centimeter of snow as hard as ice and no way to continue climbing without crampons, spike-shoes, etc.

The way back proved to be even worse and I had to sleep on the mountain again. Fortunately I came better prepared as last time (I had to, I was there with a girlfriend) but it was still not fun to sleep in the cold and wind even with 3 layers of clothing and enough food.

Fuji: 3, Arnaud: 0, Aki: 0, no cubing was possible up there


----------



## aronpm (Nov 5, 2010)

Mats, can you please enter my results? Thanks 



aronpm said:


> 3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(1:01.52), 52.46, 37.99 = 37.99
> Yeeeeaaaaah. Forgot the decimals so I put 99. Low 10 memo.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm happy with my results this week.  I'm surprised that I got over 100 points when I didn't do 4x4 or 5x5 this time.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 5, 2010)

Can you please edit my results in? thanks!



bluedasher said:


> *3x3*
> 
> 1.) 16.25
> 2.) 18.70
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 5, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Can you please edit my results in? thanks!


 
Done 
The preferable format for that post is:

*3x3:* 16.25, 18.70, 16.52, 16.70, 12.46 (OLL Skip) = *16.49*

I really don't know why the program does not get the format you used :confused:,
probably the combination of extra numbers, dots and parentheses and a
couple of extra lines. Perhaps I'll fix it some day - or not.


----------



## izovire (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's mine:

*3x3:* 18.19, (22.13), (14.38), 19.71, 17.43 = *18.44*

*5x5:* 1:58.29, (2:13.11), 2:02.68, (1:45.51), 1:53.22 = *1:58.06*

*7x7:* 5:12.90, (5:32.77), (4:47.82), 5:04.26, 4:48.46 = *5:01.87 * no sub-5 avg. :fp


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Done
> The preferable format for that post is:
> 
> *3x3:* 16.25, 18.70, 16.52, 16.70, 12.46 (OLL Skip) = *16.49*
> ...



Thanks! I'll be sure to change the format so your program picks it up.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2010)

izovire said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> *3x3:* 18.19, (22.13), (14.38), 19.71, 17.43 = *18.44*
> 
> ...


 
This competition is officially over, so I just wonder if your solves are from the scrambles of week 44 or week 45?
(if they are from this competition (nr. 44) I'll add you anyway. Otherwise enter the same post in next weeks comp (nr 45)
and you'll be in the results next week.


----------

